# Drilling table



## Charles scozzari (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi, here's a drilling table that allows the use of vise grips or "C" clamps for much faster set ups. I find this easier and faster than clamping on the mill or drill table.The center stand allows for the vise grip clearance and the table hole allows straight through drilling with support all around. This has never slipped and the X/Y table below gets you right where you need to drill. It will also work on the mill tables X/Y.


----------



## extropic (Mar 23, 2022)

I like it.  

I have experienced the difficulty of trying to use C-clamps (or vise-grips) on a drill press table with ribs exactly in the way.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 23, 2022)

extropic said:


> I like it.
> 
> I have experienced the difficulty of trying to use C-clamps (or vise-grips) on a drill press table with ribs exactly in the way.


I know, this is very helpful. I have a drilling box and it's a pain to use, clamping is much faster this way.  Thanks for the Like very much.   Charlie


----------



## Cadillac (Mar 23, 2022)

Or you can get T-slotted vise grips they work a charm too.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 23, 2022)

Cadillac said:


> Or you can get T-slotted vise grips they work a charm too.


Hi, yes they do work great and would never knock them. I have used them with my slotted drilling box. I just found it easier for me using the vise grips. Thanks for your input its always appreciated.       Charlie.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 23, 2022)

Very nice.


----------



## Illinoyance (Mar 24, 2022)

The hold down in the last photo looks like a clip for elevator guide rail.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 24, 2022)

Illinoyance said:


> The hold down in the last photo looks like a clip for elevator guide rail.


Yep, Otis (World Trade Center, 1968/70  Staley 71/2003.  Kone 03/06)       construction,   mod,    repair.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 24, 2022)

Aukai said:


> Very nice.


Thanks very much for the Like.


----------

